# 5x5 vs 3x10 ??



## DrDeo

Might sound like a daft question, but what are the benefits of a 5x5 workout over a 3x10 or visa versa?

Been doing an FB program at home for a while. Bench's, Deads, Squats, BOR's etc. and was just thinking of mixing it up with rep ranges.


----------



## nathanlowe

It all depends on what your goals are.

Im no expert but 5 x 5 is for strength and 3 x 10 is more muscular endurance/hypertrophy.

Read the stickies pal.

Bill stars 5 x 5 is very good, as if Ripptoes starting strength.

There is also a post been made earlier about a beginners compound workout, its basic and will ensure gains provided the right technique is used and generally good diet is followed.


----------



## fits

both good routines, 5x5 is seen as a mixed routine giving pretty good strength & size gains, 3x10 is more for size.......saying that it realy does depend on how your training, alot of factors its not as simple as that really. why not try 6 weeks of each and keep a journal, see what happens


----------



## big

Pick whatever set/rep range you prefer, as long as it allows you to increase the weights each session.

Rep range is fairly immaterial. It's whether you are able to progress the resistance that matters.


----------



## nathanlowe

If your already really strong then your not going to do like bench press at 5 x 5 100kg week1 and then add 5kg each week.


----------



## big

nathanlowe said:


> If your already really strong then your not going to do like bench press at 5 x 5 100kg week1 and then add 5kg each week.


5kg is a 5% increase every week. Of course it's unlikely you would be able to sustain that for any significant length of time.

However, 1-2kg/week every week... that should be attainable, definitely.


----------



## warren

on a 5x5 my strength on chest press, dead lifts and squats are going up alot but its only been 3 weeks but each week i have added 5 lbs but now i am starting to struggle lol so slowing down but i wasnt strong any way but im getting better

also dips in 3 weeks i have went from assisted dips with a 10kg assist to adding 2.5kg to me next week ill add 5kg as i fin all 5x5 at 3.5

i have had more strength gains in 3 weeks on a 5x5 than i did in a couple months on 3x 10. i havent checked my size but pics will be put oup on sun on my log for the improovement over 2 weeks , not expecting much but imm up half a lbs figure that ok in two weeks.


----------



## DrDeo

every single reply was helpful. thanks very much guys.

@nathanlowe: the beginners compound workout great post! i reckon that should be stickied. also my diet was always pretty good, i just ate too much of everything. so i reduced the amount and also started eating the right foods at the right times.

@fits: iv'e kept a rough journal with my 3x10 FB. i dropped a fair bit of weight (which was the plan) but also gained muscle mass that i didn't expect, but am obviously happy. its good to see my body shape slowly changing. particularly at 40 yrs.

@big: i don't lift very heavy compared to a lot of peeps on here. although i have managed to increase quite a bit from day1. have reached that plateau now and feel a 5x5 is whats needed now. reckon i'll do a 5x5 FB for 6 weeks. will try TH&S's compound workout after that.

@warren 1987: ive followed your log m8 and read your progress. good stuff. i always thought i was quite strong, but it was only when i started training that i realised that the muscles i used for my work (trucker) neck, shoulder, tri's were quite strong but was weak as a kitten every where else. my job is so much easier now. and although i never get more than 6hrs kip a night, my energy levels have gone through the roof.

thanks again all.


----------



## fits

I would say, go on to T-nations, and look up Chad Waterbury. He has written lots of articles, and has many routines on there, look up Harbinger Hypertrophy, and Hybrid Hypertrophy to start. I like Harbinger Hypertrophy in particular.

as Big said, if your adding weight each week, you are getting stronger and should grow, but You can get bored of that and its definately not the only way to grow.

You can increase intensity in many ways. Take a look. :beer1:


----------



## diaita

Hi and welcome Dr Deo,the big 40 welcome to the club ill be 41 march,the big difference between 5x5 versus 3x10 that I have found is weight,

i can use alot more weight doin 5x5,when i feel ive reached a platue, ill switch back to 3x8-12 in general you'll be using heavier weights than before,ill rotate these routines


----------



## DrDeo

Yup thats exactly what I'm going to do.

Weight wise I weighed myself just before xmas and I was 217lbs. Weighed myself yesterday and was 200lbs.

Happy days!


----------



## Slamdog

is this any use.....

a complete excel sheet of all the waterbury routines....

hope it works... had to convert it from excel 2008 to the earlier version and zip it cos the board doesn't accept rar files....

Chad Waterbury's Programs.zip


----------



## Slamdog

talk about killing a thread stone dead......

last year, cookie had me doing 10x3 and it did increase my lifts very rapidly... couldn't comment on 5x5 as i haven't tried it.


----------



## DrDeo

Slamdog said:


> talk about killing a thread stone dead......
> 
> last year, cookie had me doing 10x3 and it did increase my lifts very rapidly... couldn't comment on 5x5 as i haven't tried it.


lol Slamdog. wouldn't say you killed it stonedead m8. ive just been looking at that zip file. much appreciated. i'll definately print these off at the weekend.

just been reading an article on T Nation re:10x3 for fat loss.

 i'm spoilt for choice now.


----------



## Slamdog

cool, i'm glad it worked... i wasn't sure if it would... its the trouble with being up to date on software!


----------



## Cookie

Slamdog said:


> talk about killing a thread stone dead......
> 
> *last year, cookie had me doing 10x3 and it did increase my lifts very rapidly...* couldn't comment on 5x5 as i haven't tried it.


*Yep, pity you couldn`t continue doing what you did..*


----------



## Slamdog

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> *Yep, pity you couldn`t continue doing what you did..*


tell me about it... if only.... but then life is full of if onlys

it's unfortunate but paying the bills had to come before gym time. Hasn't stopped me totally though, still doing bodyweight work and resistance tube stuff as well as using bits of trailer as barbells...


----------



## Cookie

Slamdog said:


> tell me about it... if only.... but then life is full of if onlys
> 
> it's unfortunate but paying the bills had to come before gym time. Hasn't stopped me totally though, still doing bodyweight work and resistance tube stuff *as well as using bits of trailer as barbells*...


*Dinosaur triaining at its finest:lift:*


----------



## Cricket_Fire

Here's a good reading on differences of rep ranges:

http://www.strengthcats.com/JDallmusclesnotequal.htm


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Cricket_Fire said:


> Here's a good reading on differences of rep ranges:
> 
> http://www.strengthcats.com/JDallmusclesnotequal.htm


Reps mate - thanks a lot


----------



## R3261

goals ?


----------

